# ET



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

PETER
I'M SOO SORRY IT'S ME AGAIN I HAVE HAD AF FEELING SINCE BEFORE ET ON MONDAY AND AM RESIGNED TO THINK THAT THIS WILL NOT BE MY TURN. MY BELLY HAS FELT LIKE THIS ALL WEEK AND I'VE RESTED ETC IS THIS NORMAL TO FEEL THAT AF IS COMING OR SHOULD I RESIGN MYSELF TO THE FACT?
THANKS CLAREX


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Clare,

All of this is absolutely normal. Try to relax (easy to say I know!) and thibk positive!!

Regards,

Peter



Clare said:


> PETER
> I'M SOO SORRY IT'S ME AGAIN I HAVE HAD AF FEELING SINCE BEFORE ET ON MONDAY AND AM RESIGNED TO THINK THAT THIS WILL NOT BE MY TURN. MY BELLY HAS FELT LIKE THIS ALL WEEK AND I'VE RESTED ETC IS THIS NORMAL TO FEEL THAT AF IS COMING OR SHOULD I RESIGN MYSELF TO THE FACT?
> THANKS CLAREX


----------

